# Easiest way 2 know email id of any ORKUT user!!



## kool (Feb 21, 2007)

Just block that person in ORKUT by clicking on IGNORE button, and then open your 

*G-Talk messenger>> Settings>> Blocked*

Now here u'll find that user with orkut screen name+email id. 
Try and reply soon.......

Saurav!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 21, 2007)

knew it


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

yea.. knew it already..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2007)

koool


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 22, 2007)

go to friends in navigation bar and there you have email IDs of everyone in your friend list


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 19, 2007)

good.


----------

